# Fun with a Laser



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Guys/Girls,
had some fun last night with a laser I use to practice my golf swing (helps you stay on plane), and some candles: 
8 second exposure, had the ISO on 400, think it came out pretty cool.

C&C always welcome.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lasers are cool.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice! reminds me of the trans siberian orchestra show (on a smaller scale) looks like your playing the beginning of "for those about to rock"


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 19, 2011)

LMAO, thats not me, its a friend of mine and guess what his fav band is....AC/DC.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 20, 2011)

Lasers are cool till you get them in your sensor and it wipes it out...


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 20, 2011)

Formatted said:


> Lasers are cool till you get them in your sensor and it wipes it out...


 


hear ya, treat the sensor like its your eye


----------



## Frequency (Jan 20, 2011)

Good laser show

Regards


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool shots. Is that a bullet hole in the wall?? Lol. Your friend like to party lol. Nice twanger too. 
The red laser came out pretty. Diggin it.


----------



## sti (Jan 28, 2011)

Just be careful with the laser anytime its around your camera


----------



## CPreston (Jan 31, 2011)

very neat pictures, good job


----------

